# Petawawa Cadets



## para_cadet (11 Dec 2002)

Are there any cadets from Petawawa around. I was there from around 1998-2001. If there are any post your e-mail addresses and names here so I can contact you.  I have been posted to Virginia USA and will be coming up this summer for a visit.


----------



## silentseaforthsoldier (30 Dec 2002)

Hey, if all goes to plan.....I‘m taking the army cadet parachutist course this summa(2003)...I‘m in BC so this spring break i got a pre-para course (its all PT)......only bc does that.......then i‘m off to connaught for 2 weeks of more PT and then 3 weeks at Trendon for the actual jump course for the 5 jumps.........


----------



## 3RCR_Jones (18 Apr 2005)

Thats Me,  Just read my profile


----------



## Burrows (18 Apr 2005)

Please don't revive long dead threads.


----------

